# My First Hog!!!



## Corey J (Apr 2, 2013)

Headed to the woods this mornin with my buddy Andrew (Bowfishin93 on here) to hopefully lay the smack down on a big ole gobbler! They were gobbling like crazy this morning but just couldn't close the deal! While heading back to the truck around 10, Andrew stopped me to listen to what he thought was footsteps. Sure enough there was about half a dozen hogs down at the bottom of the ridge! 

I've been wanting to take a hog but just haven't gotten lucky yet! All I had was my shotgun and Andrew had left his Thompson Center muzzle loader in his car. We were about 300 yards from our vehicles. Andrew volunteered to head back and grab the ML and hurry back while I waited and kept an eye on the pigs. He finally made it back...seemed like forever...and handed the ML to me. We had a hard time finding a spot to shoot due to thick briars surrounding the top of the ridge. I found an opening and picked the biggest pig I saw at about 75-100 yards away and BANG!!! We heard squeels as the smoke cleared. I thought I had an eye on which hog I shot but apparently I lost it in the smoke...all of a sudden a pig runs out through the briars about 10 yards away from us while leavin a good blood trail...he tried to cross the road but couldn't make it and killed over right there in front of us!  I couldn't believe it!! We just smoked a monster sow!! 

So glad I had my good buddy Andrew there to share this moment with! Bacon anybody???


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 2, 2013)

Very nice. Congratulations!


----------



## larryb (Apr 2, 2013)

nice hog.......congradulations...now it starts.......turkey hunting is over and the hog hunting begins


----------



## Okie Hog (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats on the nice sow.


----------



## frankwright (Apr 2, 2013)

Congratulations! Nice Pig!


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 3, 2013)

sweet were you on private or public land?


----------



## Corey J (Apr 3, 2013)

Lorren68 said:


> sweet were you on private or public land?



Thanks guys! I got it on private land that is literally across the road from the WMA!


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 3, 2013)

Good deal, you cant beat a hunt for multiple species.  Keep after them.


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## Slugslinger (Apr 4, 2013)

You always remember your first.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 4, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 5, 2013)

Way to go!! Great Pig and congrats on your first!!


----------



## snook24 (Apr 5, 2013)

Awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## pnome (Apr 5, 2013)

WTG!!  Congrats!


----------



## Corey J (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks guys!! Droppin her off at the processor today!


----------



## johnweaver (Apr 6, 2013)

Way to go!!!!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Apr 6, 2013)

congrads


----------



## brandonsc (Apr 7, 2013)

Which processor did you use?


----------



## Corey J (Apr 7, 2013)

Sheriffs meat processing in Calhoun! $35 quartered up.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Apr 16, 2013)

larryb said:


> nice hog.......congradulations...now it starts.......turkey hunting is over and the hog hunting begins




YEP your dunn



Corey J said:


> Thanks guys!! Droppin her off at the processor today!



Great deal. Congratulations


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Apr 19, 2013)

Good job. Congrats.


----------



## weekender (Apr 19, 2013)

Fine friend to go that far the get the ML and bring it back to you, CONGRATS on the sow.


----------



## andylao (Apr 21, 2013)

Congrats!!! good job


----------



## nockemstiff (Apr 24, 2013)

Nicely done, and a great story.


----------



## HossBog (Apr 24, 2013)

Good, Corey! Glad you got the rascal. I've yet to even see a wild hog while hunting, but, I'm going to do my best to emulate you if I ever do! Great story too!


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Apr 24, 2013)

Good kill congrats.


----------

